# DRG auditor?



## smartcoder (Jul 18, 2013)

what DRG stands for and what exactly DRG auditor does?


----------



## banjocat (Jul 18, 2013)

DRG stands for Diagnosis Related Group.  It is how Medicare reimburses for inpatient stays and is based on the diagnosis codes, procedures and POAs.

A DRG auditor would be auditing diagnosis, procedure and POA codes to ensure the correct DRG is assigned for the inpatient stay.


----------



## smartcoder (Jul 19, 2013)

Thank you!


----------

